# Spring has sprung



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

At last the garden is coming alive


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I dare not post a picture of ours, jungle doesn't cover it.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Perhaps it is time to get your "fat arse" your words not mine, off that chair and get outside then.:grin2::grin2:
I have to rely on a jobbing gardener to do ours, looks good, but one does not get the satisfaction of knowing and seeing what you have done.

cabby


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Garden is Lizs department not mine, I'd pave it with green concrete, it'd be a damned sight cheaper than all the plants we (she) buys.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Our gardens have like us been around a long time

They are not formal gardens , I like the tumbled, natural look 

The main framework is well established 

The pond and fish are never changing 

The pots are perhaps the hardest part, they need taking into the greenhouse each year as do the hanging baskets 

Except the hostas as they are fine left in a sheltered spot and come up year after year and are magnificent 

The pots of bulbs well they are a different story and replace the geraniums fushias etc in the winter

I love the gardens but it's Albert that does them

The grandkids move the pots and have started to help with the clipping of the hedges and Ivy's


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Looks lovely, but do you get wet feet when you go to prune,:grin2::grin2:

cabby


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No, he puts boards across the pond

Trims clips prunes

It's beautiful

Frogs in the top pond deal with the slugs

The main pond, well wejustlove the Koi 

The hostas well who wouldn't love them

So many varieties , so many colours,blue to yellow

We intersperse them with fuchias 

The lemon trees and herbs, the odd roses and clematis 

And that's just our back garden

Sandra


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The front


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Whoops no


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have loads of frogs, maybe Yorkshire frogs prefer a better diet than slugs as we have thousands,we use pellets, salt and a bucket of salty water for any we find having lunch, same goes for snails, I have considered cultivating the snails, but Liz wouldn't eat them so I didn't bother, seems all you need to do is feed them white bread for a while and then you can eat them, nice with the wild garlic we have, it's just going to seed now though, shame as we both love the stuff, flowers, stalk, leaves the lot.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Love wild garlic, unfortunately we haven't been anywhere to pick any this year

The frogs tend to eat the slug eggs and small slugs, we can tell the difference because the hosta leaves are surviving much longer now, slugs love them

We also have masses of snails, it's the Ivy that forms a good home for them,we just put up with them because I love the Ivy 

We don't use pellets except for one or two pots which we keep in the greenhouse to establish the plants ie Dailias

Sandra


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We have to use pellets as the buggers live under the soil and just pop up, I space them at 4" and scoop up the bodies every morning so the birds etc don't get poisoned too.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Really excited

The blue tits are back in the nesting box

We had them last year,busy in and out but never saw the young fly so assumed something went wrong

Maybe not though

Fun watching them in and out of the box, must be exhausted

Our blackbirds are back too, one pair front one pair in the back garden

And of course our noisy sparrows

The weather is lovely it's amazing watching the plants grow and bloom

Sandra


----------

